# Aphids in Clover Patch



## gregsky88 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am a newbee in Amarillo, TX getting my bees in about two weeks. I have a couple of patches of white clover about 100 feet from where my hive will be. I just notices some areas of the clover infested with aphids. Any suggestions on how to eliminate this peat and not harm the bees with any residual or systemic insecticide spray?


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Ladybugs.

Tony P.


----------



## gregsky88 (Mar 21, 2012)

toekneepea said:


> Ladybugs.
> 
> Tony P.


Thanks Tony.
That was my exact words to my wife as she came in with a stalk of clover covered with aphids. There are a few ladybugs in the clover, they just need to get really hungry. May look at some online for sale to boost numbers.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

gregsky88 said:


> May look at some online for sale to boost numbers.


http://gardeningzone.com/
I haven't ordered anything from them yet, and I don't know if there is a supplier closer to you...

If you do order online, please PM me and let me know who you bought from, and how the experience was.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## gregsky88 (Mar 21, 2012)

toekneepea said:


> http://gardeningzone.com/
> I haven't ordered anything from them yet, and I don't know if there is a supplier closer to you...
> 
> If you do order online, please PM me and let me know who you bought from, and how the experience was.
> ...


I had the gardeningzone site bookmarked but then I googled ladybugs for sale and found this site but they don't ship until May. They appear to be less expensive and state that their bugs ship direct and aren't as stressed as others.
http://www.growquest.com/free_ladybugs.htm

In the meantime I may try a mixture of vegetable oil, non bleach dishwasher soap and water in a spray...my daughter used this on an ornamental plant infested with aphids and it did the trick.


----------



## Vermillion (Feb 10, 2012)

gregsky88 said:


> In the meantime I may try a mixture of vegetable oil, non bleach dishwasher soap and water in a spray...my daughter used this on an ornamental plant infested with aphids and it did the trick.


This may wipe out any ladybug larvae that are underway as well. Those can eat up to 60 aphids a day. I know the numbers vary widly for that, but this is what I was told by an entomologist here. Ladybugs lay a fair number of eggs at a pop, so do take care. If you can find out what they are laying on, you may be able to do some spraying safely. I have found ladybug eggs on tall grasses, they seem to hang out on the grasses in the evening hours and feed on the aphids on tomatoes and cucumbers during the day.

They do an amazing job of knocking down the aphids, it just takes a little while to get established.

I have read mixed reviews on getting them shipped in, often they will just leave (sound familiar?). If you already have them in residence, those are your best bet. 

If you havent already, google the life cycle so you know what to look for--yellow clusters of eggs and the larvae look like tiny alligators. 

good luck!


----------

